# My fish are swimming at top of tank



## terric315 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello. We have just started a ten gallon tank that includes 2 platies and one guarami. We put them in the tank six days ago. They were acting fine until yesterday. They began staying near the surface of the tank, especially the platies. I had my water tested yesterday at the fish store and tested in myself today. It all came out fine. I thought maybe the fish needed more oxygen so, we add an air pump about two hours ago. Things are not improving. Is it too soon?
I realize that the new tank is just starting the cycling process, but since all tests look good not sure what to do. Temp is at 78. I have been feeding them once a day, tropical fish flakes. I am making sure not to overfeed. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

what does "looks good" mean? What are your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate levels? pH? Temp? We need specifics to try to help you.


----------



## terric315 (Oct 2, 2011)

temp: 78
ammonia-0
no2-0
no3-5.0
ph- btween 7 and 7.2


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

How long has this tank been set up, and what method did you use to cycle it?


----------



## terric315 (Oct 2, 2011)

We had the tank set up two weeks before we added the fish. I added a 3 and 1 water conditioner and a bacteria supplement. Honestly, this whole process hasn't been very easy. We first went to a PetSmart and they were not helpful at all! Then I went to a local pet strore to buy the fish. Again not too helpful. They couldn't even tell me if the platies were male or female. Now after reading about them it doesn't seem that difficult to tell the difference. They appear to get along just fine. 
The gaurami seems to be doing fine now, but the two platties are still staying near the top. They are swimming around the tank though. I truly appreciate the help.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would have suspected ammonia and/or nitrite poisoning to be the cause from what you have told us, but your test numbers do not suggest this. Which test kit are you using?

The bacterial supplement will help, it simply quickens the establishment of the nitrifying bacteria, if it was a reliable product [some are better, some are not]. Which one did you use? If the fish are small, the tank may have cycled during the 2 weeks with the supplement. What species of gourami is it?

Byron.


----------



## terric315 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am using a liquid freshwater master kit. I read that they were more reliable. The bacterial supplement is TopFin basic PetSmart variety. It is a honey gourami. One of the fish isn't looking good. I think the end is near.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

terric315 said:


> I am using a liquid freshwater master kit. I read that they were more reliable. The bacterial supplement is TopFin basic PetSmart variety. It is a honey gourami. One of the fish isn't looking good. I think the end is near.


My thinking is that the bacterial supplement helped establish the nitrifying bacteria, but spikes in ammonia and nitrite still occur, there is no way to avoid this--except live plants. And while the spikes may have been less, they still affected the fish (the hanging at the surface constantly). Internal damage can occur even though fish appear to live through cycling. Nothing can be done now on that. Don't replace or add more fish for the present, let this sort itself out.

Honey Gourami are fine in a 10g. I was afraid you might have one of the larger species, which is trouble. And the API master kit is reliable, good choice.

Byron.


----------



## terric315 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for the help, Bryon. I will let it run it's course.I will definitely not add any more fish. Do you mind if I contact you for any future advice? Terri


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

terric315 said:


> Thank you for the help, Bryon. I will let it run it's course.I will definitely not add any more fish. Do you mind if I contact you for any future advice? Terri


Don't mind at all. Posting issues in the forum does allow others to contribute and get assistance too.

Byron.


----------

